# I'm on medication from 1976, according to a print out.



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 9, 2018)

A recent print out from a doctor's office reports that I am taking meds first prescribed in 1976. The MD's computer is the same as the hospital's, in which the MD's office is in. (Sorry for the syntax.) I've been finding more and more a jumbled mix of ancient and recent meds and diagnoses in printouts. Meds from decades ago are presented as current.  Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Mike (Dec 13, 2018)

If your Doctor's system is similar to ours, then smewhere
there should be an area with reasons why the drugs wewre
stopped in the past, maybe because of intolerance, if not
the last date that they were prescribed will be listed.

Mike.


----------

